
Show HN: My WIP Book, Numerical Linear Algebra for Programmers - dragandj
https://aiprobook.com/numerical-linear-algebra-for-programmers?src=hn&release=0.6.0
======
dragandj
Hello HN,

Is there a better thing to do on Saturday night than to publish a new chapter
of my book?

basically…

\- a book for programmers

\- interactive & dynamic

\- a direct link from theory to implementation

\- incredible performance

\- Intel & AMD CPUs (MKL)

\- Nvidia GPUs (CUDA and cuBLAS)

\- AMD GPUs (yes, OpenCL too!)

\- Clojure (it’s magic!)

\- Java Virtual Machine (without Java boilerplate!)

\- complete source code

\- beautiful typesetting (see the sample chapters)

